# Congratulations, Richard Schollar



## NateO (Oct 2, 2008)

Richard was recently named Microsoft Excel MVP.

Congratulations! And thank you for all of your fine efforts, here.


----------



## Oaktree (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## PaddyD (Oct 2, 2008)

Well done mate.


----------



## barry houdini (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Richard! Congratulations

....seems to be your default position now, just under Truby....


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 2, 2008)

Hot damñ!  I was thinkin' to myself just the other day that it was only a matter of time before MS recognized the terrific work of ol' Cap'n Parsnip.  Congratulations, Richard!  Well done old man!  I couldn't have asked for a better neighbor.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys 

I'm feeling somewhat overawed at the moment...



EDIT: and Greg saying that makes me think I'll change my coat for a day or two


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats Richard (or should I say "Parsnip")!


----------



## jungleman1 (Oct 2, 2008)

congrats Richard!!....and CONCRETE RESPECT!!


----------



## schielrn (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations Richard, you have always been there to help me.


----------



## Smitty (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations Richard!

Well deserved!


----------



## RoryA (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Richard - very well deserved! You'll love the "fashion" wear in the shop!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations!

You'd have never have got that if you'd kept the old Parsnip name.  Now I understand why you owe Nathan a beer.


----------



## Fazza (Oct 2, 2008)

Wonderful news, Richard. Congratulations. Best regards, Fazza


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations Richard!


----------



## Andrew Poulsom (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done Richard!


----------



## Domski (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats!!!

Dom


----------



## Stormseed (Oct 3, 2008)

Respect. Many congratulations & Wish you all the best for your new role, Mr. Richard


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Oct 3, 2008)

You da man!!!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Fantastic - and about time too!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 3, 2008)

Emma, Jon - thank you!


----------



## gingerafro (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations Richard, very well deserved!


----------



## exceluser2007 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations Richard, thanks for your help for many of my queries here.

Glad that your efforts are recognised as an MS MVP.

Kudos.


----------



## Krishnakumar (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations Richard !!!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 3, 2008)

What can I say that hasn’t already been said……..urrrmmm…….Congratulations Richard……****, no that’s taken……
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
Nice work and cheers for all the help/interesting discussion over the last couple of years!!  Well deserved!


----------



## RoryA (Oct 3, 2008)

Perhaps a pint or two might be in order as a celebration sometime?


----------



## Stormseed (Oct 3, 2008)

UK English is very tough to get accustomed to  

What is "Pint" ? Sorry for being a dumbass


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 3, 2008)

Definitely Rory   Preferably when I don't have to go back to work!

Pint is an Imperial measure and Rory is using it to imply a 'pint of beer'


----------



## RoryA (Oct 3, 2008)

Doesn't have to be beer - could be wine, whiskey...


----------



## riaz (Oct 3, 2008)

Parsnip said:


> Definitely Rory   Preferably when I don't have to go back to work!
> 
> Pint is an Imperial measure and Rory is using it to imply a 'pint of beer'



...and a bar is the shortest distance between two pints 

Many congratulations, Richard.  At least this is proof that MS _do_ get things right sometimes.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 3, 2008)

rorya said:


> Doesn't have to be beer - could be wine, whiskey...


 
Yep, I'm sure I could go for a couple of pints of whisky - having my stomach pumped would be a fun way to end the evening!

Thanks Riaz


----------



## riaz (Oct 3, 2008)

rorya said:


> Doesn't have to be beer - could be wine, whiskey...



... and then get done for driving with not enough blood in your alcohol stream?


----------



## RoryA (Oct 3, 2008)

Driving? I'd be _flying_ after that!


----------



## fairwinds (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations Richard!  

Well deserved! 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Pints are for wimps! http://bestuff.com/stuff/thai-bucket


----------



## riaz (Oct 3, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Pints are for wimps! http://bestuff.com/stuff/thai-bucket



so what's a Coke can doing in there?
and don't the English drink yards any more?


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations Richard!
(and with the name change, I don't have to try to figure out how to pronounce your last name every time I see it  )
Cindy


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Cindy - altho the confusion will have to return when I switch back from my root vegetable persona


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 3, 2008)

Cindy Ellis said:


> Congratulations Richard!
> (and with the name change, I don't have to try to figure out how to pronounce your last name every time I see it )
> 
> Cindy



You kin read all quiet-like jus' to yerself ya know. Don't gotta actually pronounce it that-a-way. :wink:
Please note that minor changes to the pronunciation of Pãrsnip's first name do result in some important differences (see posts #19-21).


----------



## RoryA (Oct 3, 2008)

I suspect only Riaz will appreciate this (even he might not): is parsnip a euphemism for a vasectomy?


----------



## riaz (Oct 3, 2008)

rorya said:


> I suspect only Riaz will appreciate this (even he might not): is parsnip a euphemism for a vasectomy?



Ouch, Rory!  That one is a bit below the belt!!   Although I did appreciate it - it is a cut above the rest.

What made you equate vasectomy and me?  Or did that turnip out of the blue?


----------



## RoryA (Oct 3, 2008)

The association was purely on the pun level (punic, not pubic one might say)


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Oct 3, 2008)

> Richard was recently named Microsoft Excel MVP


 
You mean he wasn't already an MVP ??? 

Congratulations Richard, much deserved.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Rory - groanworthy!
Riaz - don't give up the day job! And I'm very offended that you don't like my joke!


----------



## riaz (Oct 3, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Riaz - don't give up the day job! And I'm very offended that you don't like my joke!



I absolutely _loved_ your joke, Emma (doesn't this place do hearts?).  

I only asked what a nice can of coke was doing among all the hard stuff?  That doesn't indicate "not liking", does it?  After all, a teetotaller like me may deign to ask what his favourite tipple is doing being corrupted in high spirited company?


----------



## pgc01 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great news, Richard! Congratulations!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Oct 3, 2008)

riaz said:


> ... and then get done for driving with not enough blood in your alcohol stream?


Well Richard, we could make it more interesting!  Count me in and I'll take you ride us back (pillion)!  M25 should be relatively empty after mid-night 



> Driving? I'd be flying after that!


Now you're talking my language


----------



## NateO (Oct 3, 2008)

Mark O'Brien said:


> Now I understand why you owe Nathan a beer.


Richard has agreed to comply with my demands.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Oct 3, 2008)

Great, Richard!!!!!!!!!
Or was it Parchard or Richsnip


----------



## VoG (Oct 4, 2008)

Brilliant and about time too!!!

Well done Richard/Parsnip


----------



## Colin Legg (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow! Many congratulations, Richard!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 6, 2008)

Bugger!

Go away for a weekend and miss all the good news! Congrats Richard, and well deserved... 

Denis


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 6, 2008)

SydneyGeek said:


> Bugger!
> 
> Go away for a weekend and miss all the good news!


I agree! It is a long weekend in this part of the country where Denis & I live - and I took a slightly longer one still. 

Anyway, a belated but very sincere congratulations Richard!!


----------



## CT Witter (Oct 6, 2008)

*Congratulations...much deserved!*


----------



## Patience (Oct 6, 2008)

Yup - it's about time. 

Good work, Richard!


----------



## MrKowz (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations Richard!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 6, 2008)

Are there seriously only 89 MS Excel MVP's ?
https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/communities/mvp.aspx?product=1&competency=Excel&sortby=name

Wow... makes the achievement all the more commendable!

(How many Mr E MVP's are there ?  I would have presumed (given this sites prevalence in the community) that the vast majority of Mr E MVP would be MS MVP, seemingly not so... puzzled (given quality of MVP's here))


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the real number is about 130 MS MVP's -- not all put their details up onthe MVP list. 
Without doing an exhaustive count (and getting some wrong) I think the number of Mr E MVP's who also hold MS MVP recognition is about 16, give or take a couple.

Denis


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 6, 2008)

SydneyGeek said:


> I think the real number is about 130 MS MVP's -- not all put their details up onthe MVP list.
> Without doing an exhaustive count (and getting some wrong) I think the number of Mr E MVP's who also hold MS MVP recognition is about 16, give or take a couple.
> 
> Denis


 
I have heard that 130 number bantied about -- but I can find no evidence to support the contention that there might be 40-ish MS Excel MVP's that wish to remain anonymous. The MVP award is to recognize outstanding helpfulness in the Excel communities. It seems a bit counter intuitive that people that are so outgoing that they devote untold hours to helping others would suddenly become all shy - but perhaps? Maybe another of our MS MVP's might know more about whether there really are 130 MS Excel MVP's.


As for MS MVP's who are members of our gang of leading misfits. I count a dozen: 

Jon
Tushar
Masaru (Colo)
Bill
Zack
Andrew
Nate
Chris (Smitty)
Rory
Kristy
myself
Richard


----------



## NBVC (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulation Richard... If anyone deserves this status, it's you... you have proven to be very well versed in Excel, VBA, (MSQuery -SQL) and much more... You definitely have gotten me out of much trouble with ease with all 3 and I appreciate all your help as always.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Vittorio


----------



## onlyadrafter (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello,

Nice one!

I wonder what made them do this now though? It could have happened ages ago!


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Oct 12, 2008)

*C*o*ngratulations* Richard - You deserve it indeed ! Well done and thanks for all your fine contributions.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 13, 2008)

OaD, Jaafar - thanks!


----------



## MarkAndrews (Oct 15, 2008)

Belated Congrats Richard


----------



## GlennUK (Oct 21, 2008)

Belated Congrats from me also Richard. That'll teach me for not coming in to the Lounge often enough.


----------



## MarkAndrews (Oct 21, 2008)

GlennUK said:


> Belated Congrats from me also Richard. That'll teach me for not coming in to the Lounge often enough.


 
Shame on you Glenn


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 21, 2008)

Mark, Glenn - thanks!


----------



## GlennUK (Oct 22, 2008)

MarkAndrews said:


> Shame on you Glenn



I promise to come in to the Lounge and natter much more often in the future  ( and writes it on a blackboard 100 times )


----------



## MarkAndrews (Oct 22, 2008)

GlennUK said:


> I promise to come in to the Lounge and natter much more often in the future  ( and writes it on a blackboard 100 times )


----------

